# First Tarpon



## Time Bandit (Apr 16, 2012)

Caught my first ever tarpon Saturday (7/27) on the 'yak in Gulf Shores. Not a beast of a fish, but I'm thrilled with her. Was by myself, so the photos leave quite a bit to be desired. I did, however, manage to get all but the first 30 seconds on my head-mounted GoPro, so I'll post up the video when I get it edited. Got some really good footage of jumps, and of one jump in particular where it looks like she's coming in the kayak with me. Caught on a trolled live bait. Estimated at between 60-70 lbs. After reviewing the video, it took right at 46 minutes to get her boatside. 

Gotta give a shout out and thanks to Chris V., as he has put up with question after question from me and really gave me all the info and coaching necessary to make this happen. Fortunate to count him among my friends. 

Here are the pics:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Good deal and a great fish!!! Those are on my bucket list.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome. Can't wait to see the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice...only have hooked 1 in my life and to see it flying through the air and breaking off was a beautiful sight! Heartbreaking at the same time!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG and a lifetime memory for sure.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice i keep trying to get out there and try for one but i haven't had the chance.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Great catch!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nicely done. Nothing like local knowledge.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME! I am still looking or one of those! Nice and Congrats!!


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

Incredible, bucket list fish. Congratulations. I saw 2 decent size tarpon while drifting in front of the florabama saturday. Could get either to take what I threw their way but certainly an incredible site to see. Glad you got one. I am certainly jealous.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Way to GO! congrats on the tarpon. still have yet to land one of those bad boys, but im not gonna quit till I catch one!


----------



## Time Bandit (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, guys!! I jumped a fish earlier in the day, and got three good jumps out of her before she came unbuttoned. Was about another 2.5 hours before this one bit. I was really concerned that I wasn't going to get another shot even though I had seen 5 other fish roll. The bug bites hard, believe me!!


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Way to stay after it. Looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

I've been out there a few times looking for pods but no luck yet. What bait did you use and how did you rig it?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

congrates


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats! Great catch. Post up some details on gear and rigging to give folks an idea on what to do when targeting them.


----------



## Chefhryl (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Time Bandit (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's a short vid to give you some idea of where this is going. The entirety of the footage in this preview was taken in the first 90 seconds of the fight. The video starts about 20-30 seconds after the fish eats and is hooked. Best watched in full screen mode. 

Going to add some music and some more footage. May take a while, though, as it's a tedious process.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

congrats on the fish !!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: . saw one jump in the sound yesterday. need to get me one.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

good footage !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn another 2 feet he would of landed in your kayak on your lap haha.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is awesome! Congrats! Great footage as well.


----------

